# Urine smell



## weddinglady (Oct 10, 2008)

Another newbie question: 

My husband's big reason not to have animals is the smell. We have done a good job with our other animals, but he swears he smells the hedgehog upstairs. We are cleaning her cage every day, but of course the wheel is covered in urine and feces in the morning after her night of fun. 

What have you found to be the best odor remover as well as cleaner? Vinegar? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Give vinegar a shot. Equal parts of vinegar and water, sprayed onto the wheel. Vinegar is good at cutting urine odors.

Is your hedgehog still a baby? If so, the smell may get a little better. Babies can smell stronger than adults.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Is your hedgehog still a baby? If so, the smell may get a little better. Babies can smell stronger than adults.


That's interesting.. I would have never guessed that.


----------



## weddinglady (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. I have already treated the wheel with vinegar and water which improved the smell a great deal. I don't want to risk anything with her health. 

She is 7 weeks, so hopefully it will improve. But for now, just being able to clean the wheel properly without anything harming her is perfect. 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of my 'career' with hedgehogs has been with adults. When I bought 2 babies less than 2 years ago I kept smelling this awful urine odor. I thought my babies were sick. I talked to a few people, breeders, and was told that baby urine and feces can have a stronger scent. Well with my 2 the smell got much much better as they got older.

Glad the vinegar helped. I do not use chemical cleaners and have been using only vinegar for quite some time now for hedgehog cleaning. The vinegar smell can be a bit offensive, but it dissipates very quickly. And it smells clean.


----------



## phillthehedgey (Sep 11, 2017)

I have a question regarding that. How often do you clean your hedgehogs then? Because wheel doesn't smell when I clean it with water and dog shampoo, but hedgie smells after running in his pee. I use like wet towel once a day to clean him a but but he still smells a little. Try to bath him weekly, but during the week - not sure if this express towel cleaning is hygienic enough..


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Please check the date before posting. If you have a question of your own feel free to create your own thread.


----------

